

Targeting The Enterprise, Openera Is An IFTTT For Email Attachments - KThornton
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/07/targeting-the-enterprise-openera-is-an-ifttt-for-email-attachments/

======
mzuvella
Seems like a cool service...not sure I would pay for it (haven't used so we
will see) but I can definitely see Google buying these guys for Gmail to
GDrive.

------
jtoeman
Saw a demo from these guys a few months ago - they are on to something _very_
big. Huge fan, go team OpenEra!!!

------
velvetmonkey
Very cool

